# Join AWE Tuning on Facebook, Twitter and My Vintage Racing League!



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

Good Afternoon,
By now, I know all of you are familiar with social networking sites like Facebook, MySpace and Twitter. 
It’s time for A.W.E. Tuning to throw our hat into the ring.
Today we’re proud to launch our official pages on Facebook, Twitter and My Vintage Racing League.








On our pages you will find photo galleries from past events, new product videos and technical articles. We will also be featuring new product development updates, so be sure to check back often to follow the research & development process.
You know all about Facebook and Twitter, but My Vintage Racing League is probably new to most of you. Think of it as Facebook for the vintage car lover. Members discuss everything from Dodge Darts and Shelby Daytona Coupes to Porsche 356s and BMW 3.0 CSLs. Since our love affair with cars goes far beyond late model VW, Audis and Porsches, we had to join this community.

Join us online to get the most up to date news on what is happening at A.W.E. Tuning. 
Become a fan of A.W.E. Tuning on Facebook:
http://www.facebook.com/pages/...ref=s
Join the crowd on My Vintage Racing League:
http://www.myvrl.com/profile/awetuning
Keep up to date on Twitter:
http://twitter.com/awetuning
Last but not least, sign up for our e-mail newsletter to get information unavailable anywhere else:
http://www.awe-tuning.com/page...e.cfm
Cheers


----------

